# Early Clay and Calhoun!



## southwestslayer (Jul 29, 2013)

Just checking in to see how the summer has been. How much rain, looks of the herd and antler grow. We had our pre season meeting last night everyone is ready to go. The first trip to clean up camp and stand will be aug. 9th.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jul 29, 2013)

PLENTY of rain!! Have just put my cameras out and haven't gotten any buck pics yet. I did see a fawn on 6-29. Plenty of water and skeeters in the woods!!!


----------



## southwestslayer (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks good to hear. How did you fair last year?


----------



## sowega hunter (Jul 29, 2013)

Not bad. Got a decent buck and a doe. Missed a good buck. Saw plenty of deer. Hope they are still around this year.


----------



## southwestslayer (Jul 31, 2013)

Good to hear I shot a decent 8 and a doe. The club shot a total of 4 8 points and 2 nine points.


----------



## Monty4x4 (Aug 5, 2013)

We're going up last weekend of this month.  Maybe I don't belong here anymore, we moved just over the Calhoun border into Terrell.  But we are still close.  Looking forward to getting the lay of the new land and for season to start.


----------



## florida boy (Aug 5, 2013)

checked my cameras ....had just shy of 3000 pics between 6 cameras......not a single deer with horns....i got hogs on every single camera . pouring out corn is a waste of time for us trying to get deer pics this year .


----------



## southwestslayer (Aug 6, 2013)

dang thats alot of pics for no bone. ill be up this weekend to set out cams will see happens.


----------



## southwestslayer (Aug 13, 2013)

Got the cams out last weekend and cleaned up the camp. Man all I can say is the creek is full the pond is full the waterhole is full. the grow is the best ive seen in a long time. going up opening weekend to get the campers set check the cams hunt alittle and do some mowing.


----------



## southwestslayer (Aug 25, 2013)

Checked the weather this morning looks like its nice and cool in the mornings i hope its like that for the opener!!!


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm in Calhoun and we have got a bunch of rain! But the good thing is is that all the animals are coming out the bottoms... We have dove flying everywhere!


----------



## southwestslayer (Aug 25, 2013)

thats good to hear. cannot wait for the season.


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 12, 2013)

Opening weekend roll call! Who's headed up?


----------



## florida boy (Sep 13, 2013)

I am in ! Got off for the whole first week


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 16, 2013)

Well we had a good opening weekend nothing was shot, but we had a lot of sightings we saw 20 deer between 7 of us out of those 4 where shooters one small buck and the rest does. 3 of those buck were still in velvet. we also mowed some lanes and set up two box stands and got our radishes in the ground. ill be up next weekend with the girlfriend. how'd yalls opener go?


----------



## florida boy (Sep 18, 2013)

Our group hunted from saturday till tuesday . one doe killed and a few others seen .....hot and slow.....


----------



## sowega hunter (Sep 18, 2013)

Acorns and persimmons falling on our place in Early county. I have hunted the last 2 mornings without seeing a deer while on stand.


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 21, 2013)

In the woods and they are quite. No movement yet.


----------



## Larry Tillman (Sep 26, 2013)

*Calhoun County*

Hunted the week of 15 thru 19Sep. Spent a lot of time in the stand. Did not see any deer. The last night saw big group of Does in the pecan trees after dark. Plenty of pictures but all at night. Full moon kills it for me.  Got sick had to come home early.  Headed back soon.


----------



## southwestslayer (Sep 28, 2013)

In the stand this morning. The weather is beautiful had a nice size bobcat walk right under me deer should more with this chill in the air.


----------



## southwestslayer (Oct 4, 2013)

Well last sat afternoon I took the gf out for the evening hunt. We got to the stand and did our normal photo shoot lol finally got settled in. It was very uneventful up until about 645 when I caught movement to my left I tapped Britney and told her I see a deer she found it in the range finder and said it was 76 yards away. It start to feed to use gets to about 60 and I see antlers it's a small buck dangit then I catch movement to the right of the little buck it's a another buck a young but nice 8 point. Britney ranges them at 50 she ask are you going to shoot the 8 I said no it's to young we will watch them. As they make there way around use they are eating berries they get within 30 yards and are right behind us jumping up to eat berries out of the trees. Well the little buck goes iron the bedding area behind us for a couple minutes then comes out... Well I thought he came out but I look close it's a doe so I tell Brit to get ready and range the doe she does does at 40 I said wait she is moving to us Brit ranged her one more time at 30 that's all I need to hear I drew and THWAP!!! I new it was a good shot I had the pin on her lungs. So we wait the bucks come back and spook as we are getting down once down we find the arrow covered in bubbly blood and get on the trial easy until we follow it for about 70 yards and the trail goes cold bring guys from the camp back still find nothing look in the am nothing. Sucks forsure we should of waited alittle longer before getting down.


----------



## southwestslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Headed up now for this awesome weather!!! Good luck to all!


----------

